# Be Gentle, Im New...



## c16wko

Morning guys and gals. Just subscribed to this site, after picking up my TT Roadster last week. Had an 8L S3 before the TT, but as soon as sun came out, i needed to be driving another convertible. Enjoying it so far, bit slow compared to s3, and doesnt handle as well, but i never bought it to replace the s3. just wanted a change :roll:

Car is a 2001, 30k on clock, FASH etc... Silver, Black Leather. Mod wise, just swapping everything over from the S3. Fitted the coilovers yesterday and balieys Re Circ, and once i get new tires, my RH's will be fitted during the week. 18x8.5 front, 18x9.5 rear 

No pics of tt yet, but have some of my much missed s3...


















Will get some pics of TT up, as and when it changes form.

Cheers, Craig


----------



## rik-e

nice S3,

look forward to seeing pics of the TT on the coils with them wheels on 

and welcome!


----------



## Mike753TT

Welcome to the forum :wink:


----------



## c16wko

thamks guys, pics will be up as soon as its in a presentable state!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome ,have you joined the TTOC yet?


----------



## c16wko

nope, and to be honest dont plan on. I dont mind paying the 30 notes, but only if i can see what im buying. Most sites ive subscibed to in past at least have a read only forum to try before you buy type thing. Unless im missing it lol?!


----------



## Wallsendmag

c16wko said:


> nope, and to be honest dont plan on. I dont mind paying the 30 notes, but only if i can see what im buying. Most sites ive subscibed to in past at least have a read only forum to try before you buy type thing. Unless im missing it lol?!


TTOC isn't about an online forum its a real club not a virtual one and I'm sure that when Yellow_TT gets over his jetlag he be on here pointing you in the right direction.


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum

Strange the S3 seems quicker but sure a Stage 2 remap will sort that out :wink:

TTOC is the TT Owners Club - you get discounts, events and a fantastic magazine

Have a flick round the site here

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php


----------



## TTitan

Welcome. Based on the good looks of yoru S3 -- Look forward to seeing progress of your TT mods.

JIM


----------



## c16wko

some pics of tt for you all ...

Got none of it standard coz it was boring to be honest, But its now sat on Weitec coilivers, and RH ZW4's, both taken from the S3.

Future plans are change the rear spring and lower it more. Then by looking at the tires when i took them off the s3, i need tie bars! Then bit of smoothing here and there and TDi style exhaust, the list is endless....


----------

